# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون المدنى > أحكام القضاء المدني >  اليمين الحاسمة - شروطها

## هيثم الفقى

ان من المقرر فى قضاء هذه المحكمة ان طلب الخصم تمكينه من اثبات او نفى دفاع جوهرى بوسيلة من وسائل الاثبات الجائزة قانونا هو حق له اذا كانت هى الوسيلة الوحيدة التى له فى الاثبات و ان اليمين لغة هى اخبار عن امر مع الاستشهاد بالله تعالى على صدق الخبر فهو لا يعتبر عملا مدنيا فحسب بل هو ايضا عمل دينى فطالب اليمين يلجا الى ذمة خصمه و الحالف عندما يؤدى اليمين انما يستشهد بالله و يستنزل عقابه و قد نصت مواد الباب السادس من قانون الاثبات رقم 25 لسنة 68 فى المواد 114 حتى 130 على طلب اليمين الحاسمة و شروط توجيهها و يستدل منها على ان اليمين ملك للخصم لا للقاضى و يجوز للخصم توجيهها فى اية حالة كانت عليها الدعوى و على القاضى ان يجيب الخصم لطلبه متى توافرت شروط توجيهها و هى ان تكون متعلقة بالدعوى و منتجة فيها و غير مخالفة لقاعدة من النظام العام و يجوز للقاضى ان يرفضها اذا كانت غير منتجة او كان فىتوجيهها تعسف من الخصم و خلاصة القول ان توجيه اليمين الحاسمة احتكام لضمير الخصم لحسم النزاع كله او فى شق منه عندما يعوز الخصم الدليل لاثبات دعواه سيما عندما يتشدد القانون فى اقتضاء ادلة معينة للاثبات و يتمسك الخصم الاخر بذلك فان حلفها الخصم فقد اثبت انكاره لصحة الادعاء و يتعين رفضه. و المقرر ان مناط السلطة التقديرية لمحكمة الموضوع فى استخلاص كيدية اليمين الحاسمة و منع توجيهها ان يكون هذا الاستخلاص سائغا و له اصله الثابت فى وقائع الدعوى و مستنداتها .

رقم الحكم وجلسة صدوره : 3865 / 65 ق جلسة 18/10/2001 
سنة الحكم : 2001 
المحكمة : محكمة النقض - الدائرة المدنية

----------

